# Aiki Expo 2003



## Klondike93 (Sep 22, 2003)

So did anyone here go and what did you think?

I went just to train with Vlad and others in The System but also had fun working with the Aiki people that attended his classes. 
They all showed a genuine interest in what Vlad had to teach and to try the things he was teaching (most of which goes against their Aiki training). There was even a high ranking instructor that jumped out on the mat and gave The System a try.


----------



## Jay Bell (Sep 23, 2003)

Loved it!  It was great seeing you and the others again, Chuck.  You better make it in November  

I was pleasantly surprised with the Aiki group.  I came with an open mind...but due to some pressing posts on other boards, honestly I thought some would show up with a chip on their shoulder.  I was happy that I was wrong!

To echo what Chuck said...they all showed up and were incredibly eager to work on this "new-fangled" thing called The System.  

I really appreciate everyone who works so hard and dedicated so much effort into making the Expo what it was.

Kuroda sensei....WOW...I'm still just in awe of the man and his technique.

"I promised to drop a bomb into the Aiki community this weekend.  Vladimir Vaseliev is that bomb"

~Stanley Pranin


----------



## Klondike93 (Sep 23, 2003)

> You better make it in November



Working on the details now  

I was wondering as well with some of the posting that was going on if they would be there to work or try and prove Vlad a fraud. It turned out after they got a  taste they were all there to work and there were no problems at all. The banquet they had on sunday however was a big joke   $53 dollars for a plate of veggies and small sandwich, give me a break. The only good part was being able to sit there with Vlad and chat with him.


----------

